# Diner on Silver Star today



## MDRailfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Look like there was a viewliner diner behind the engine on the Silver Star today. Any ideas? Maybe deadheading to FL?


----------



## pennyk (Jul 7, 2019)

It appears like a deadhead if it is behind the engine.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 7, 2019)

pennyk said:


> It appears like a deadhead if it is behind the engine.


Or maybe smoked salmon is the specialty. ;p


----------

